

Ask HN: Review my startup, Local Republic - Gueorgui

Check it out at http://localrepublic.com<p>The idea is for citizens to report issues they see happening around them (potholes, trash disposal issues, poor local government performance, etc. anything goes, really), discuss them and try to find solutions to these problems.<p>There's a blog post further explaining the idea behind Local Republic here: http://blog.localrepublic.com/we-are-live<p>We're really looking forward to your feedback :)
======
zdean
Sounds like an interesting idea...especially at the neighborhood level. But I
wonder if you've cast the net too wide. Maybe focusing on one or a few
communities in the beginning might help create compelling and useful
conversations that would then inspire other communities to jump onboard.

